# Better than a milk crate.



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Never loved the milk crate tackle storage on the back of a kayak, exposed to the sun, rain, and heat

Been using a DeWalt T-Stack container now for a year and absolutely love it, mounted rod holders to the side and painted it white this winter, hoping to keep it cooler in the sun, sits right behind me and I bring it forward to open it 

I added a wooden divider so plano boxes don't settle flat, plano 3700 boxes fit perfectly upright (older photo), it would definitely hold 5 of them upright, probably more if you used slim versions

Another option is Versastack from craftsman, same thing but with a red lid. Some have mounted Versastack drawer box under their kayak seat, I usually add a drawer box to the bottom if I'm going on someone's boat

I use the DeWalt boxes for about everything in the garage


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

That’s a good call on that box. I never liked the milk crate either. I found it hard to access without twisting my body way far. 

I have gone the other route and scaled back on what I bring with me. Now I bring a small tackle bag behind my seat and one or two small Plano boxes under it. I can reach back and grab the bag without turning and I just bring it forward to get what I need. Most days I never even touch it. The tackle bag holds some bags of plastics, extra line , sunscreen, bug spray, some tools and a small box with hooks, sinkers, snaps, etc. 
~JOE~


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I always hated milk crates.

One of the features that drove me towards buying a Hobie Pro Angler was the built in tackle storage. It is right there at your finger tips and would hold 2 Plano storage boxes and a few packs of soft plastics.

I do love your Dewalt storage boxes though! Thats a super nice setup!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice trout!

Doesn't the lid leak when water puddles up in the handle area?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

WannaBay said:


> Nice trout!
> 
> Doesn't the lid leak when water puddles up in the handle area?


It does not, there is no hole for the handle the lid is molded to provide the hinge 

The only holes in the lid are at the edges where there are holes for the yellow stacking clips, but they are raised and there's no lip to hold water in those recesses 

I've never had a problem with water, they do float well enough to grab them if they go over too

I also have a foam pad that I throw on top to use as a seat


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Almost a full 2nd year, the box itself was doing great, kept the rain out, went into the water a few times and floated really well. White paint kept the temp way down. 

Always looking for more storage, so I took the box (same model) that I used to house my lithium battery in and made a 2.0

It was already painted, ivory instead of white. 

Added a saddlebag to the side out of a Plano quick access bag, used some grey cutting board to mount. The bag also has a light internal structure so it holds itself pretty well 

Moved the rod holders over, but moved them up above level with the lid, reels would tend to spin into the way because the rod but would bottom out before the reel seet fits into the slot 

Moving the leader, splishot wheel, and little extras out of the box allows me to fit an additional regular height 3700 and a 3700-half box. (TFO Terminal tackle box next to it) I may still add a divider somewhere to keep the boxes upright, makes reloading them much easier


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Additional boxes stack and lock from the factory, I did consider added a top box, but would really flip the lid heavily, plus adds even more weight up high.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

where do you get all the dewalt boxes?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MaxxT said:


> where do you get all the dewalt boxes?


I'm in Oregon, DeWalt Tstak is a little harder to come by, not sure I ever saw it down there 

Lowes has Craftsman VersaStack, which is literally the exact same boxes but with red accents

Both companies are owned by Stanley Black and Decker, and ever since Lowes bought the rights to Craftsman they have been advancing the versastack line pretty fast. 

They make bags, backpacks, clipboards, drawers, plus all sorts of aftermarket 3d printed stuff

Not as strong as DeWalt tough system or Milwaukee packouts, but MUCH lighter and cheaper, you can buy 4-5 TStak drawers for the price of one milw. Packout drawer


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting setup, thanks for the details!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Box v3 in progress 

Similar to the old box but the lid has built in compartments

I've been trimming out what I don't want with a multi tool and hot knife


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> where do you get all the dewalt boxes?


Pretty sure Home Depot has the Dewalt tool boxes, I bought one to use for my lithium battery build for my truck and 12V Fridge/Freezer I have for camping. I like this idea for the Kayak, looking forward to V3!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Took v1 back out and tested a different side compartment 

Made some aluminum bars to help the plastic, wing nuts were just for testing


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Waiting for paint to dry, last week I noticed my lithium battery box was super warm to the touch in the sun, so I matched the lid to the tackle boxes


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Finally some time to finish up


----------

